# The Firearm Licensing Review Board



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Some info from an email list I belong to, thought I would pass it along.....

==========================================

The Firearm Licensing Review Board

The FLRB is now in operation. They have the authority to review only misdemeanor convictions. Further, there may be more than one conviction, but all convictions must arise from a single incident. The FLRB may not review convictions for a felony; or, an assault or battery on a family or household member, or person with whom there is/was a substantive dating relationship, as defined by G.L. c. 209A, § 1; or, a crime involving use, possession, ownership, transfer, purchase, sale, lease, rental, receipt or transportation of weapons or ammunition for which a term of imprisonment may be imposed; or a crime regulating the use, possession or sale of controlled substances.

In addition, an individual may not apply for review until after the passage of five (5) years since conviction or release from supervision, whichever is last occurring. The FLRB will review criminal histories as part of the petition review process.

People looking for a review have the burden of proof, by clear and convincing evidence, that they are eligible and suitable to possess an FID or LTC. The petitioner will have the opportunity to appear and/or submit documentary evidence. The FLRB will not provide legal advice to petitioners.

If the FLRB determines that the petitioner is a suitable candidate for an LTC relative to the misdemeanor conviction(s), the application process and final decision of whether or not to issue a license remains with the local police chief.

Applicants are required to fill out a petition to the FLRB on a form supplied by the Criminal History Systems Board (and available on-line at CHSB/FRB). The petition is filled out, notarized and mailed to CHSB along with a copy of their completed FID/LTC application and a check for $100.

There is a PDF file of the form on-line at: http://www.mass.gov/chsb/frb/frb_firearms_gun_control_act.html#flrb


----------

